

Are you bored? Awesome - saravel
http://mikesowden.org/feveredmutterings/awesome-boredom

======
aggarwalachal
Thats a long to-do list...

I'd do everything but get into the kitchen to cook...

~~~
saravel
Well, there's options for many lives and styles.

